# 90889



## drschmelzle (Nov 9, 2009)

"90889- Preparation of report of patient's psychiatric status, history, treatment or progress (other than for legal or consultative purposes) for other physicians, agencies, or insurance carriers" (CPT, pg 388)

If the status report is prepared for a legal purpose, what could this be coded as?


----------

